# Trudeau's budget is 46 billion in the red



## basquebromance (Oct 17, 2016)

sacre bleu, sexy Justin!


----------



## Pete7469 (Oct 17, 2016)

Still better than the meat puppet faggot.


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 26, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> sacre bleu, sexy Justin!




Is that all? I thought that it would be more than that? But wait, maybe it will be. Maybe another 30 billion will be added. We can only wait and see.  Whatever, it is the lowly taxpayer sheeple that will end up as always paying the price in some way or another for how our fearless leaders to come up with new ways to blow the taxpayer's tax dollars. .


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 27, 2016)

Trudeaux est un beau mec, mais son gouvernance est pas bien!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 27, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Trudeaux est un beau mec, mais son gouvernance est pas bien!



Speak English will you so all can understand what you are saying. Geez.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 27, 2016)

i'll speak both. je veux dire les deux.

Trudeau is beautiful, but he governs badly.


----------



## anotherlife (Oct 27, 2016)

Where is the brown shirted Sturmabteilung when you need them?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 28, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> i'll speak both. je veux dire les deux.
> 
> Trudeau is beautiful, but he governs badly.



Beautiful my ass. He is just another french man from quebec being allowed to run and ruin the rest of Canada into the ground. The guy is a moron. The sad part is that English Canada keeps letting the french lieberals get away with it.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 29, 2016)

il est pas un moron, il est HUMAIN!

he's not a moron, HE'S HUMAN!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Oct 31, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> il est pas un moron, il est HUMAIN!
> 
> he's not a moron, HE'S HUMAN!




So were Stalin and Mao and Pol Pot suppose to be humans also. And look what they did to their people. Surprise.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 31, 2016)

HOW DARE YOU COMPARE A FLOWER LIKE TRUDEAU WITH A BUNCH OF EVIL GENOCIDAL LOSERS?

i'm not even gonna attempt to do that in french! should i? fuck it...PORQUOI TU FAIS COMME PARRALELS UNE FLEURE COMME SEXY JUSTIN AVEC DES GAMINS DE GENOCIDES!

IT WORKED! i'm da man! kinda worked anyway!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 1, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> HOW DARE YOU COMPARE A FLOWER LIKE TRUDEAU WITH A BUNCH OF EVIL GENOCIDAL LOSERS?
> 
> i'm not even gonna attempt to do that in french! should i? fuck it...PORQUOI TU FAIS COMME PARRALELS UNE FLEURE COMME SEXY JUSTIN AVEC DES GAMINS DE GENOCIDES!
> 
> IT WORKED! i'm da man! kinda worked anyway!



A dictator is a dictator is a dictator.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 1, 2016)

basquebromance said:


>




Now if I were to dress up and look like an Indian or a black person, I would probably be called a racist. But Turdeau can dress up as an Arab and that is ok, eh?


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 1, 2016)

God is racist, he made every race have distinct features.

Dieux est raciste, mon gars!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 1, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> God is racist, he made every race have distinct features.
> 
> Dieux est raciste, mon gars!




And now your lover boy Turdeau wants to turn white people into a minority in Canada. He keeps bringing in hundreds of thousands of new non-white immigrants every year into Canada just like his old man started to do back in the sixites when he changed our immigration policy from more white immigration to non-white immigration. The french in Canada have phucked up white and English Canada with their push for more third world immigration and the promotion of multiculturalism. Turdeau est pleine de marde.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 1, 2016)

i don't agree with Sexy Justin on that 1. i agree with you, sir!

je n'aime pas quoi Sexy Justin fait avec l'immigration!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 3, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> i don't agree with Sexy Justin on that 1. i agree with you, sir!
> 
> je n'aime pas quoi Sexy Justin fait avec l'immigration!




Good job.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 3, 2016)

Sexy Ryan told Sexy Justin to annex Alaska!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 6, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Sexy Ryan told Sexy Justin to annex Alaska!



Your video is not allowed to be shown in Canada. I wonder why?


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 7, 2016)

wow. we've exposed Canada's government as being overly secretive!

mon dieu. on a expose le secret gouvernement canadien!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 8, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> wow. we've exposed Canada's government as being overly secretive!
> 
> mon dieu. on a expose le secret gouvernement canadien!



Doesn't matter anyway. Canadians don't give a chit about anything anyway. Justy boy could declare Canada to be a communist country tomorrow, and most Canadians would just shrug their shoulders and say, oh well, what can we do. Just don't try to take away their rights to go to the mall or enjoying watching sports. Now that would be the only two things that could really piss them off to the point where they would say come'on now don't do that, eh, please. After all we Canadians are known to be polite, and not patriotic.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 8, 2016)

you guys have bad taste in sports! hockey is for pussies!


----------



## kiwi55 (Nov 11, 2016)

not good.


----------



## kiwi55 (Nov 17, 2016)

The budget will balance itself.


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 19, 2016)

included in the budget is aid for 5 million Palestinian refugees. this globalist asshole is duping the Canadian people!


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 22, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> included in the budget is aid for 5 million Palestinian refugees. this globalist asshole is duping the Canadian people!



The Turdeaus have been screwing Canada for decades. It is quite obvious that the Canadian sheeple never get enough of getting up the you know where from their phony and fake politically correct politicians. Where is the Canadian Trump?


----------



## basquebromance (Nov 26, 2016)

Canadian PM Trudeau Praises Dictator Castro as 'Remarkable Leader'


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Nov 28, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> Canadian PM Trudeau Praises Dictator Castro as 'Remarkable Leader'



A remarkable leader that tortures and murders his own people. What a guy, eh?


----------

